# Bulk brewer that doesn't cost a £1000?



## Ben83

Hi all,

We're currently considering our filter coffee options for our coffee shop that opens soon. We plan to use v60 and Aeropress during the less busy hours (i.e. afternoon) but want to find a high quality bulk brew option for the morning/lunch trade. I have seen systems by BUNN and Marco but they're about £1000. Are there any other options?

Grateful for any advice?

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Mrboots2u

This isn't meant as a criticism but Have you thought b out How are you going to communicate that to your customers may I ask ?

"Can I have a v60 , no it's lunchtime we are too busy " wouldn't sit well with me as a customer

Good cafés find a way of accommodating the brew methods through out the day rather than not offering them at busy times....

Sure someone can come along and offer an opinion on the other filter methods and how they accommodate brew method at busy times .

Perhaps Callumt might be able to help .


----------



## oracleoftruth

I've been asked if I mind having a pour over instead of aeropress due to them being busy but to be honest most places in sheffield charge a premium for brewed to factor in the barista time.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

NTP Manchester have syphons on the menu but every time I've asked for one, they've said they have been too busy. Contrast this with The Halls, Lancaster where syphons are available anytime of day.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The average Joe might not be bothered am basing my post on how I would feel if I saw it on a menu.


----------



## espressotechno

Have a look at the Bravilor bulk brew systems. They're also expensive, but commercial catering equipment is built is take a hammering every day & last for years.....hence the price !


----------



## Ben83

Cheers guys. Something to think about. I can see your point about disappointing customers, but unlike some of the examples above we wouldn't not have a filter option during the other times of day it would just be bulk brew and not via v60 or Aeropress. I think I'd rather have set times than just saying no to a customer completely by saying "We're too busy." At least that way our service is consistent. Difficult one.

Any bulk brew recommendations?


----------



## Ben83

Thanks Espressotechno. I'll take a look.


----------



## coffeebean

Can do you a Coffee Queen 2.5ltr MEGA GOLD M BREWER for £450 delivered

description:

An effective brewer with manual water refill. Its capacity is approx. 17 cups in 7 minutes, and brewing takes place

directly in a practical 2.5 litre serving station. Manual water filling with jug supplied and easy filling point at the top

front. FOC display covers are offered when ordering additional serving stations with this product.

This is one of the new machines that I haven't yet put on my website (on my ever growing list of things to do!!)

Let me know if you are interested

Andy


----------



## sambinstead

We don't restrict our Aeropress to certain times and we can be very busy over lunchtimes. Whilst bulk brew filter is a better, more flavoursome option than AmericaNO maybe you should just see how you get on with the workflow of manual brew filter. Our Aeropress recipe gives us just shy of two minutes of steeping to be getting on with something else. So you can pull a couple of shots or steam up for a couple of drinks whilst its brewing.

Bulk brew should be considered as something different to Aeropress really. It's your standard 'coffee' (not to say it shouldn't be really good if you're brewing right) but the Aeropress and V60 should be saved for those customers who are going to appreciate the 3-4 minutes, the expensive SO's and the amazing flavours they deliver. We all know how it feels to brew someone an amazing aeropress that tastes like all manner of tropical fruit only to have the customer destroy all that flavour you've so lovingly brewed with sugar or milk.

As oracleoftruth mentioned, we do charge a premium on manual brews for the barista time, although the majority of this pricing is to factor in the heavy draw on frankly expensive filtration systems and the price of the SO coffees we brew.

I've forgotten what I'm talking about, but I agree with an earlier post that it really wouldn't be very cool to be offered bulk brew instead of an aeropress because you're 'busy'. Just make customers aware its a time consuming process and there may be a small wait, they'll be cool with that if they know.


----------



## Ben83

Thanks Sambinstead. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## Kyle548

The Systemic Kid said:


> NTP Manchester have syphons on the menu but every time I've asked for one, they've said they have been too busy. Contrast this with The Halls, Lancaster where syphons are available anytime of day.


Not had one yet.

I wonder if they just list it for the 3rd wave appeal, but can't actually brew it.


----------



## Barry Cook

Hi Ben

I can see your predicament, having been there myself.

Our old coffee shop/cafe was much more volume-based due to our "high street" location. Because of the high rent and rates, we had to make service as quick as possible, therefore bulk brew was our main option. We did offer Aeropress, but never done many due to, in my opinion, the type of clientele visiting a volume retail area not wanting to wait for the preparation. Convenience is king in that type of environment.

In our new shop, in a different town, and deliberately tucked off the main drag (and therefore not lumbered with massive overheads), we've been able to narrow our food options and focus much more on our drinks, and because of this we're able to offer much more choice in the way of our coffees. So, we've been able to introduce a Brew Bar with 6 choices of coffee and 3 brew methods. We can only do this as our customer base is more relaxed due to the shopping environment, so therefore willing to try these different options and, more importantly, be happy to wait for a better quality product to be made.

I think you need to decide which you want to be, as if you only offer the extra-special coffees at a time that suits you, then the customer will view it very much as half-hearted. As has already been said, if I were the customer, I would be pretty p***ed off to be told I'm there at the wrong time of day. Remember that more and more coffee connoisseurs/geeks/snobs are hunting out good coffee, so if that's what they've come for and you won't serve it, then they ain't coming back, are they?

Of course you could offer a brew selection in a high-volume location, but as speciality coffee isn't really able to offer efficiency of scale, as many other business can as they grow, you will end up having to have more equipment and more baristas to cope.


----------



## Ben83

Thanks Barry. I completely understand what you're saying. Ok. I need to give this some more thought!

Cheers,

Ben


----------

